# New from texas =)



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

im new here and my praying mantis egg is about to hatch .... i think :blink:


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

Guest guest? Go ahead and register and stay awhile.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome from Cold OHIO! did it hatch? What kind is it?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

